# What punishment for this woman?



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

The least I would want is for her to be caught and shamed before the world.

Video: Cat owners hunt for woman who put pet in wheelie bin - Telegraph


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

O.M.G.

Someone should put all her Twinkies, Little Debbies, Bon Bons, Cheetos and milk shakes in a cage. Then lock her inside one next to it, so she can see them, but not reach them. No water. No air conditioning. No t.v. What an evil, evil female dog.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

yea, i saw that video yesterday afternoon. really shocking.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Precisely why my cats never will go outside.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I know someone who lives very near there, I'm sending this to him. See if he knows her.

What an evil woman.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

UPDATE: BBC News - Inquiry after CCTV shows woman dumping cat in wheelie bin
"Coventry police have not arrested the woman because she has not committed a criminal offence," the force said.
Oh that's ok then.... Seriously this country is getting more and more ridiculous. How is torturing animals "not a criminal offence"?
I've sent a message to my mate to tell him to go and shove her in a wheelie bin.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Precisely why my cats never will go outside.


EXACTLY. A lot of people hate cats or are mentally unhinged. I'd never risk it by letting my cats outside. 

Reasonable punishment? Imprisonment for a few years, along with many community service hours at an animal shelter.

Punishment I'd like to give her? Honestly, prison for life in a very unpleasant place, or life in a mental facility if an assessment reveals that she is insane. People like that should not be running loose in the world.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

The woman is probably mentally unwell and needs some sort of treatment. I can't imagine any sane individual doing this. I'm lost for words quite frankly. Just extraordinary. I hope that they are able to charge her with something or at least force her to accept help of some kind.

p.s. I'd much rather this topic didn't turn into a excuse for people demanding cats should be indoors only by the way. This sort of incident is rather rare!!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

My apologies. It was not my intention to offend. I was only stating that people like that are one of the reasons that make me afraid to let my cats outdoors (unsupervised)--my personal fear, not a judgment of others' decisions.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

You didn't offend me at all. I just know how the indoor/outdoor thing can easily get out of hand. Seen it once too often already.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahh, I can see that. Cool cool. I usually only bring it up when someone mentions issues due to cat being outside (like a neighbor's pet that hurts them, constantly getting lost, coming back with injuries, neighbors threatening cats if cat gets in their yard/garden, etc.), and even then I try to phrase it as a suggestion. I know that everyone on here cares about their cats and are responsible, indoors or out.

Back to the woman, are there no animal cruelty laws in the UK, and if there are, what are the parameters? I'm wondering how this cannot be animal cruelty.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

There are animal cruelty laws in the UK but, if what I've read so far, apparently this woman has not committed an offence.

Hard to believe I know.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

If she would have scratched that car, they would have arrested her :|


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, what's up with that?

Oh and this has nothing to do with letting cats outdoors, so that can stop right there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Karma is a b i t c h. I hope it finds her soon. Another sicko in the world. I hope her neighbors and people who recognize her on the street shun her and give her a "what For".

I think there should be a non violent protest by throw garbage in her yard. Let her learn what really is garbage and where it goes! I hope the people publish her address. Serves her right. I have zero tolerance for animal abuse.

If she was in my area Id would participate in that protest!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

If this were in Florida we'd just shoot her.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Here come the excuses:



Her mum Celia today claimed her daughter *LOVES *cats — and doesn't know what came over her. 
She said: "Her father Maurice is hospital in the moment and is very ill. I think she was just in a world of her own. We all are at the moment. 
"Mary said she just didn't know what possessed her, or what came over her, it's just very strange because she cannot explain her actions at all. 
"We're all living on edge at moment, she doesn't know what happened. 
"She absolutely adores cats, she's an animal lover, it just doesn't make sense. 
"We're just hoping we can all get through this because I know a lot of people are not happy about it. 


"I know that sounds ironic considering what has happened but she does love cats." 

Taken from the Sun newspaper


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

GoldenLion said:


> And if you join The Sun website you will see all the comments.
> 
> Some from people who are actually laughing at this poor cat's abuse! Sick sick people!


They're Sun readers. What do you expect?


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

this message is too short


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Xanti said:


> Here come the excuses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BS.. she is a twisted mean hearted jerk. All of us have pressures and tragic situation going on. Do you see us abusing animals. That is a crock of ####.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave_ph said:


> If this were in Florida we'd just shoot her.


If this were in California, we'd send her to Florida.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mitts & Tess said:


> BS.. she is a twisted mean hearted jerk. All of us have pressures and tragic situation going on. Do you see us abusing animals. That is a crock of ####.


 The kitties never suffer for my stress. They help me out.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm just....shocked......


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Now that her identity is out, I think we can just sit back and watch the power of the internet ruin her life.:twisted:

Let's all tune up our tiny violins.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

How was that not abuse- especially as it was hot outside?


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

It wasn't hot. Come on, we don't need to make these things up to make it worse.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Probably pretty hot in there with very little air.

I just thought of what would happen when the garbage truck came and grabbed the bin. There otta be a law.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Huge said:


> It wasn't hot. Come on, we don't need to make these things up to make it worse.


 _'Darryl, 26, said: "I'd like to know how she would feel if she was stuck in a bin for 15 hours without food or drink. _
_ "It was really hot day outside. I searched nearby alleyways [for Lola] but suddenly heard a tiny meowing coming from the bin. I looked inside and I found her in the bin. She was terrified and covered in her own mess."'_


The first link said so; I didn't "try" to make it up. Of course, UK hot is not the same as "hot" where I am from!! LOL


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah my apologies. Thought it was yesterday. It wasn't.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm glad it's not monday!!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Dave_ph said:


> Probably pretty hot in there with very little air.
> 
> I just thought of what would happen when the garbage truck came and grabbed the bin. There otta be a law.


It probably is a misdemeanor, and it might be up to the RSPCA to prosecute. But I expect it would only lead to a fine. The UK prisons are packed. Community service would be best. Cleaning out cages and kennels and barns etc. But then I expect she'd claim her health wasn't up to it.

I forget the country, but wherever it was, it was not possible to claim damages for a cat. All you'd be able to get was the estimated value of the cat. (If the worst had happened.)


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

From anothe site:
"_Theres people on Facebook ready to storm the bank where she works with e-mails and phone calls. They need to think carefully though because the police are monitoring it_"


The police may be monitoring but unless someone calls and makes a threat I don't think the police will be doing anything. An e-mail with someone's opinion of her actions isn't a violation of the law. 

You know the bank will be getting one from me tonight from my personal e-mail if it's listed in the article _SUN_ article. I doubt Interpol will be at my door for calling her bad names but ommiting any threats.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The "Death to Mary Bale" Facebook page has been taken down so it'll take me a little work to find the e-mail for the bank President where she works but at least Loal is resting well and looks happy.


AhHA. "lives in Coventry and works as a cashier at RBS in nearby Rugby"

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-forgive-says-bank-worker.html#ixzz0xdFd40gv

MaAry Bale confronted

Cat put in wheelie bin: 'Death to Mary Bale' Facebook page taken down - Telegraph


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

The latest I read a minute ago was that this woman who 'loves cats' is reported to have said she was sorry people were upset, but it was 'just a cat'.

The manager of her bank probably already knows about her, and I suspect he's powerless to fire for fear of a wrongful dismissal lawsuit.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

The woman ought to, at the very least, face a hefty fine, lose her job and be given a life long ban on keeping pets of her own.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

jusjim said:


> I suspect he's powerless to fire for fear of a wrongful dismissal lawsuit.


 Wrongful dismissal suits aren't that easy and when a bank's time is taken up dealing with complaints from the public and their image is damaged they're likley to act. 

In Florida we're employed at will. Thy don't even have to give a reason for termination. I'm not sure what the law is in Socialist Great Britain.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is talking out of both sides of her mouth. 

*First she says~*
Miss Bale said today: 'I want to take this opportunity to apologise profusely for the upset and distress that my actions have caused. I cannot explain why I did this, it is completely out of character and I certainly did not intend to cause any distress to Lola or her owners. 
'It was a split second of misjudgment that has got completely out of control.

*Then in her next breath she says~* But she claimed the outcry had been blown out of all proportion: 'I don't know what the fuss is about. It's just a cat.' 

The only remorse this woman has is being caught on video.

If anyone finds the email address of the bank president where she works Im willing to send a protest email to them. Even if they wont let her go Im sure shell never get a promotion or respect from anyone at that bank if they hear from all of us.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

someone obviously has a wicked sense of humour:

Cat Bin Lady (CatBinLady) on Twitter


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is quite brilliant.


> No.35 hasn't taken her milk in. Really feel like pouring it through the letterbox for her. What am I like?


LOL.

Actually, I don't agree with all the physical threats to her. Seriously, killing her? Hurting her or her family? Pathetic chavvy braindead comments. It was a nasty vicious thing to do, but that's no reason to act like a complete mong.

What the **** is wrong with people in this country.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, I agree Hugh. People taking things into their own hands have never impressed me.


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it was a disgusting, horrible thing to do, but I'd say that her punishment should be more realistic. I'd agree with others that say she should have to volunteer a certain amount of hours at shelters, etc. Help her see that animals are not just things that can be used like that. In addition, a fine and compulsory mental health sessions to to help her work on her self control should also be enforced.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 3, 2010)

I saw this video in the news last night and I wanted to kick that lady's behind!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

As the Indians would say She speaks with forked tongue.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

the fact is she is sorry because she was caught..bottom line. she did that intentially and if you look at the video this was all planned and it was not spare of the moment.. 
i read a article in msnbc today and thousands of responds and comments from people and the one that suprised me the most was alot people are saying that you should not let your cat out without supervision!!!! well..my answer for those people is next time if you see a stray cat, that give you the right to put it in the trash can and put the lid on it?!!! the lady is sick and she nees to get some help.. maybe volunteer work for animal shelters, spca etc..etc..


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like she might be punished after all ...

RSPCA may prosecute woman who dumped cat in wheelie bin | World news | The Guardian

I certainly hope so.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Ugly, nasty *****. Its good to see how many people get outraged over this though.



> "I want to take this opportunity to apologise profusely for the upset and distress that my actions have caused. I cannot explain why I did this, it is completely out of character and I certainly did not intend to cause any distress to Lola or her owners."


Shut up *****


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats pretty weird. I googled her name + facebook and arrived at a completely different mary bales whos sitting cuddling a cat on her profile pic.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Claws are out for cat woman Mary Bale | The Sun |News


*CAT chucker Mary Bale faced a customer backlash at her bank yesterday amid crisis talks with bosses. *

"The spinster, 45, was summoned by her RBS chiefs after sparking outrage by dumping tabby Lola into a wheelie bin"

"....She is expected to be fired after becoming an international hate figure for trapping Lola, four, for 15 hours in a Coventry wheelie bin."


"....Last night RBS said it was taking the matter "very seriously". But it would not confirm if she had been axed."


"...
Bale has apologised to Lola's owners Stephanie Andrews-Mann, 24, and husband Darryl, 26, who had put CCTV footage of the attack on YouTube in a bid to identify her. They are now calling for Bale's prosecution"


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh come on marie, surely that words allowed since this forum became a cat and dog site? :wink


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe if it was a dog site.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Official punishment: A mere 250 quid fine.

BBC News - Cat bin dumping woman fined for cruelty offence
Triple that and you're getting close to the number of days I would have kept her in the wheelie bin.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

isn't abusing animals a sign of a serial killer? just wait till she starts up on humans and everyone's all "I dunno what happened there were no signs"


----------

